# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  How long do green tree frogs live?

## badkelpie

I just got two small (one's just over an inch, one just under) american green tree frogs.  I tried looking up their expected lifespans, and got such varied answers.  2 - 5 years, 6+, 8 - 10.

So barring any illness or whatnot, how long can I expect?  I've had rodents, I'm sick of animals dying after 2 - 3 years.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Thomas

I haven't had much experience with American Green tree frogs, but I believe 8-10 years is their range. I know some of the larger species like White's and Waxy Monkey tree frogs can live about 20 years. The reason frogs live longer than a similarly sized mammal like a mouse is because frogs have slower metabolisms due to the fact that they are ectothermic (cold-blooded). Lower body temperature equals longer lifespan.

----------


## badkelpie

I knew they lived longer than mammals, but I didn't know why (thanks for the info!).  So when I saw 2 - 5 years I went  :Frog Surprise:  lol

I wondered if it was like goldfish, who live about 2 years in a fishbowl with improper care, so therefore, that's how long they live.  When I tell people they live for 20+ years, no one believes me.  

Good to know, thank you.

----------


## Laura

Even goldfish can live 10 years or so with proper care, tank or pond space, and filtration with adequate water changes.

----------


## badkelpie

Yes, that was the point I was making, that people don't realize how long goldfish live because they keep them improperly and assume 2 years is normal, when they can live 25 years.

----------


## pez

Here I post a link with the lifespans of some anurans. 

http://www.pondturtle.com/lfrog.html

----------


## Thomas

badkelpie: You're welcome. I'm glad I could help.

pez: I checked out the link. Although it has some really good information, it doesn't seem to show how long the total lifespan is for most of these frogs, it shows how long certain individuals survived in captivity. The first entry it has for an American green tree frog lists it as surviving 6 yrs. after being collected from the wild as an adult, so the total age of the animal is unknown. Still a good link though.  :Frog Smile:

----------

